

Recurrent neural network playing slime volleyball.  Can you beat them? - dsr12
http://blog.otoro.net/2015/03/28/neural-slime-volleyball/

======
hardmaru
thx!

Try to play the second level as well:

[http://otoro.net/slimevolley/pro](http://otoro.net/slimevolley/pro)

